# .22 Lever Action



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife was asking me today about what I want for Xmass and I have been thinking about adding a new gun to the collection. I would like to get a .22 as my daughter is getting old enough to start shooting. I thought about getting just a Ruger 10/22 but I don't really like the idea of my daughter shooting a semi-auto. I also still have a old Remington .22 auto I got when I was kid so I want something different.

I was looking around online and saw a Henry .22 lever action that I just really fell in love with! I have always liked lever actions and I really like the looks of this gun. I just need to find it in a shop so I can handle it. Any of you guys know anything about the Henry .22 lever action? What other .22 lever actions should I look at?

Mark


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I purchased a henry lever .22 and I love the gun it shoots straight never jams unless I am fiddling trying to get the loaded bullet out of the barrel for truck ride. I can shoot the different versions of the .22 caliber. The gun that I have is all blued not gold and I bought it a few years ago and I paid something like 180 at walmart when sportsmans had the identical gun for 230-240. pm me if you have any questions or would like to meet up and shoot the gun.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Mark I bought one of those from Gart sports in Bountiful on an impulse buy. Anyhow I took it out to go shooting and the thing would jam on me over and over again. This occured every 7 rounds. It was also very in accurate to my standards and many a squirrel escaped me from less than ten yards. After shooting about 500 rounds through the gun every single round would jam on me and I was prying each shell with a knife by the rim of the shell. At that point I was just thinking that a single shot .22 would have been a better buy and it would have atleast been accurate. I ended up sending it in to Henrys or the price of close to $45 and when it came back it was still the exact same gun. Jammed every 7 rounds!!! The finish on it also scratches very easily and they use soft steel. I eventually ended up trading it at Dougs shootin sports for a very small amount. It was to say the least the worst gun I have ever owned. I would recomend the Browning lever actions or a little more money any day of the year. While the lever doesnt swing as far as the lever on the henrys it is safe to say that any gun is a better gun. I will never by a henry ever again.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

+1 on the Browning. I have had one for many years and it is a pleasure to shoot and rarely jams. I also have a 10/22 but prefer the little Browning. The Ruger seems to enjoy the gunsafe a lot more than the Browning, so the Browning gets to come out and play a lot more. I've never had a Henry's but I have had several brownings (shotgun, .22, BLR, etc.) and they all make fine shooting guns.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Love my Henry .17 HMR GoldenBoy

I've heard reports of jamming with the .22 but my 17 has given no problems. The browning is VERY nice too.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My buddy has a Golden Boy 22 Mag. That gun is SAAAWEEEET! My cousin also has a Golden Boy, in 22LR. I haven't heard anything from him about it since he got it 3 years ago, but it seemed to shoot nicely when we went out shooting shortly after he got it.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I've purchased 2 or 3 henry 22 levers in my day. I absolutely love them. I'd buy another one, if one popped up. I have never touched the sights on one of them and it shoots incredible. I can pop golf balls nearly every shot with it at 25-50 yards. I would highly recommend the henry. I think the only other options you have are the brownings, a ruger 96, maybe an old ithica and the henry.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> maybe an old ithica and the henry


FYI - the Henry is actually based on the Ithaca design, which was made for Ithaca by Erma in Germany.

Many report the standard model Henry has better ergonomics than the Golden Boy, which has more drop in the heel of the stock.

My favorites are the currently produced Marlin 39A, the Browning, and the discontinued, but very high quality, Winchester 9422. I have a Winchester 9422M in .22 Mag and it has to be my very favorite rimfire of any I own.
The Henry is made to a lower price point than those listed above (_which are very expensive to produce_), and thus has a greater market share.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you like to shoot a semi-auto 22? I do. Many others do. Why wouldn't your daughter also?
They are loads of fun. I have a Marlin Model 60SB Stainless. It is a sweet little semi-auto rifle and the daughters and wife love to shoot it. 
Maybe re-think the problem?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Well it's an older gun and sometimes is prone to jamming depending on the amo. I worry about with my 6 year old daughter how easy it is to just pull the trigger and be able to shoot another round. Besides it's a good excuse to get a new gun  and a lever action just looks really cool 8) .

Mark


----------



## DeerSeeker (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a Ruger 10-22 and a Marlin 39A. They are both great guns. The Ruger is much lighter and more suited for a smaller person, in my opinion.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The "A" in Marlin 39A stands for "adult size".


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey!  Any excuse to get a new gun is good. Pretty soon you need a bigger safe.


----------



## PapaBear (Sep 29, 2008)

I sold one to my step-daughter's father-in-law. He loves it! Says it's one of the best guns he owns. Very accurate out of the box. If you do have problems with it try different brands of ammo. .22's can be finicky. Sometimes the cheap stuff just doesn't work. I say get the Henry. I like them!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought a Golden Boy in .22 Mag and love shooting it! I would suggest getting it in the .22 Mag so if your daughter ends up not shooting it, at least you have a great varmint caliber. Only complaint with the Golden Boy is the heavy octagonal barrel, works great for me, but the wife doesnt like to shoot it because "its too heavy." So maybe get the model with a standard barrel to lighten it up for the daughter (unless your daughter is tougher than my wife....) But I shoot my Henry more than my 10/22 now, if that tells you anything.

PS: When buying a gun for family members to shoot, make sure you like it too so that when they get bored with it, you have another toy!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

MarkM said:


> Besides it's a good excuse to get a new gun  and a lever action just looks really cool 8) .
> Mark


I agree, anything with a lever is _cool _!! 8)

On some Henry's you can buy this _cool_ look'in loop / lever thing for about 50 bucks more.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

If a level action ever tends to jam on fired cases, putting some light sewing machine oil or any other light oil on the bullets in a jar and shaking them around usually eliminates any problems.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nueces said:


> If a level action ever tends to jam on fired cases, putting some light sewing machine oil or any other light oil on the bullets in a jar and shaking them around usually eliminates any problems.


Couldnt that cause problems with the powder residue creating a lot of buildup?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

frisco pete, do you have any knowledge of the new henry pump action .22? they look like the old school pumps, even have a hex barrel. How much of them are made of aluminium? I hate that, I would pack the extra weight for a quality gun. I have been interested in getting a pump. Not alot of manufactures make them any more like the old winchester 1890. I have been looking for a rossi pump, and been unsecessful. the remington is butt ugly. If I can't, I might have to break down and buy the grade 1 browning semi auto $$$$$$


----------

